# car that was left in Mexico.



## TPalacios (Jan 9, 2011)

In 2003 MY husband and I traveled to Oaxaca to visit his family. We drove our mini van down there. The transmission went out when we were down there and a few other things went wrong with it. We didn't have money to rebuild or get a new transmission so we left it down there. When we came back across we didn't turn in any of the papers on the van or even mentioned it. In June or July we will be moving down to Tecate, Baja California and we need to take our cars for transportation. Does anyone know if I will be in a lot of trouble for this and if I will be able to take a car back into Mexico?


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

If you could get that van back to the border you could still get the permit canceled but my guess is that it is long gone?

If so, the best you can do is hope that their records weren't so good then to now. You can try to apply online for the permit and see if it goes through. Beats getting turned away at the border. The permits are usually under one name so whoever was named on that permit might not be able to bring in another vehicle but the other one of you might.


----------



## TPalacios (Jan 9, 2011)

ReefHound said:


> If you could get that van back to the border you could still get the permit canceled but my guess is that it is long gone?
> 
> If so, the best you can do is hope that their records weren't so good then to now. You can try to apply online for the permit and see if it goes through. Beats getting turned away at the border. The permits are usually under one name so whoever was named on that permit might not be able to bring in another vehicle but the other one of you might.


It was left with a mechanic and was probably used for parts. Do you know which website I could go to to apply online? I think it was in my husbands and my name. Thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 'importada temporal' for the van would have been in one name only, and tied to that person's passport by the van's VIN. A bond was posted to insure that it was removed from Mexico. When that same person attempts to bring another vehicle into Mexico, is when the trouble may start; including fines up to the value of the van and refusal to allow entry into Mexico, especially with another vehicle.
Leaving it behind was a violation of that bond. The only solution would have been to truck it out of Mexico, then or now. Allowing it to be used for parts was also a violation. It is a tough law.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

You get it online at Banjercito .

That link will redirect to another one where you then click on the right hand side where it says Tramites de Importacion Temporal. It costs about $18 more than at the border but it's worth it to me to knock it out in advance and have one less thing to deal with during crossing.


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

*Baja California is in the "free" zone*

*TPalacios* sez:


> _*In June or July we will be moving down to Tecate, Baja California...Does anyone know if I will be...able to take a car back into Mexico?*_


All of Baja California and Baja California Sur, and most of the State of Sonora east of the Baja California border and west of Highway 15 as far south as Guaymas, are *in the "free" zone*. 

*No vehicle Temporary Importation Permit (TIP) is required.* 

Mexican Immigration along the California border does not care a wit about any past peccadillos related to vehicles. Should not be a problem.

FWIW,

-- K.H.

P.S. Note that Baja California Sur (BCS) requires that you keep your US vehicle registration current. State and local police will ticket you if they catch you with expired license plate tags.
_


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Kimpatsu Hekigan said:


> *TPalacios* sez:
> 
> All of Baja California and Baja California Sur, and most of the State of Sonora east of the Baja California border and west of Highway 15 as far south as Guaymas, are *in the "free" zone*.
> 
> *No vehicle Temporary Importation Permit (TIP) is required.* _


What Kimpatsu said ..... no permit necessary


----------



## TPalacios (Jan 9, 2011)

Kimpatsu Hekigan said:


> *TPalacios* sez:
> 
> 
> All of Baja California and Baja California Sur, and most of the State of Sonora east of the Baja California border and west of Highway 15 as far south as Guaymas, are *in the "free" zone*.
> ...



Thanks to everyone who has sent replies. It has helped a lot. I am so glad I found this website!


----------

